# wife won't give me her address for divorce paperwork



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm still the respectful Man and Husband that i have always been. Lately, I've chatting with my Wife and there's times where just want to stop being that man. I have stopped the pleading and begging for forgiveness sometime ago. It seems more and more that she has some issues to work out mentally, lol. I've tried asking her several times if she wants a Divorce then give me her full address so the paperwork can be filed and she served. Every time i bring this up she doesn't reply? My hope for saving my Marriage is truly fading away. If she is unwilling to save our marriage then why drag things on when i can put us both out of our misery with the stroke of a pen... Time is passing by and my ups and downs on the roller coaster ride is killing me. What are my options?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I would get the lawyer to do all the leg work they will find out where she lives and get her served. But only do this when you are truly ready.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not to mention, a judge can sign for her in the event that she avoids that too.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Does she work?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Do your homework.... read up on the legalities surrounding divorce in your state, and in your county. I had to pay like $50 in FL to have my ex served...all they had to do was prove that they attempted to serve him the papers at the last known address. Maybe talk to a few attorneys and read up on your rights and responsibilities. 

Alot of people know the marriage is over, but they are more afraid of the unknown.


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

No advice but I sympathize. My estranged husband (separated for going on EIGHT YEARS now) keeps stonewalling my attempts to divorce him as well. I have no idea where he lives and he's told me if I attempt to contact him at work he will have me served with a restraining order for harassment. Which is really almost amusing considering he's the one who was abusive.


----------



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

My Wife works but she recently quit her job and now i have no clue of where she is working now. She is being totally silent about her address and her new job. I have a cousin of hers helping me out.


----------



## BoBlue48 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you have her social security number from joint return on stte or federal tax returns your attorney or an investigator should probably be able to find out where she is working then serve her at her workplace if allowable or when she leaves property your state should have the allowable law posted on this I would presume.

In my case, let the other spend the money to find the other party its not free however. Sometimes there is no going back Im struggling with that now, only I can fix it, therapy is good but in the end only "you" can start to heal and this is apart of this hard process if children are involved its even worse. Mine are older, men now, I just call her "the birth mother" and leave it at that. Im not going to destroy my boys for what she did to our family
" affair/cheating/lying, etc...In a no fault state, judge doesn't care who is at fault, cheating spouses should not get alimony when they are truly the one who started it all , in my opinion.

Get it settled you'll be a better person for it and get on with your life, there are many fish in the sea as the saying goes, your spouse found someone else perhaps, if that is the case, then get your support people around you and do what you have to do.
BoBlue48


----------

